# Who is Bruce Chiu?



## Morgan (Apr 14, 2006)

Who is Bruce Chiu?  I recently came across his name in an seminar ad,
"Masters of the Next Generation" featuring Professor Leon Jay, Small Circle Jujitsu, Grandmaster Jack Hogan Ryukyu Kempo and Master Bruce Chiu,
Arnis International.

Professor Leon Jay, is quite familiar, but I'm totally unfamiliar with the other two.  For the purposes of this forum, I'm only asking about Master Chiu and his Arnis International.

Morgan


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 14, 2006)

His website....
http://arnisinternational.com/_wsn/page2.html


----------



## modarnis (Apr 14, 2006)

Bruce is a great guy and an excellent martial artist.  He's an asian guy with a souther drawl and a love of barbecue.  Training with him would be money well spent.  He used to host Professor Presas' Orlando winter camp.


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 14, 2006)

+1 Bruce Chiu is a standup guy. 

Like modarnis said, he used to live in Orlando only 1 hour from me, used to be the Southeast Modern Arnis Representative for the Professor and held great winter camps!

"Masters of the next Generation" used to be nicknamed the "Little 3".  (Professor, Wally Jay, and George Dillman were the Big 3).  LOL


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 14, 2006)

Yeah,

Bruce was cool and I miss his Orlando camps with the Professor.

Check him out when you get the chance. And write a seminar review if you wish.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## Dan Anderson (Apr 18, 2006)

Bruce is one of the guys who has been around for awhile that I've never met.  I've heard nothing but good about him.  If you go to his seminar, tell him hello from me.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Morgan (Apr 23, 2006)

Morgan said:
			
		

> Who is Bruce Chiu? I recently came across his name in an seminar ad,
> "Masters of the Next Generation" featuring Professor Leon Jay, Small Circle Jujitsu, Grandmaster Jack Hogan Ryukyu Kempo and Master Bruce Chiu,
> Arnis International.
> 
> ...


 
I want to thank everyone who provided some information about Guro Bruce Chiu.  I appriciate your responses.

Morgan


----------



## stickarts (Apr 23, 2006)

I saw him at the FL camp too and he was pleasant to speak with.


----------

